# need help with lighting for a 29 gallon aquarium....



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

People have reported that they like the Coralife 30" 2x18w T5HO freshwater fixture for growing most of the plants similar to yours. Ludwigia Arcuata might be a problem though. It likes a little more lighting.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsC...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 2x24W nova extreme fixture on my 29, it works well and I don't have any algae.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

:icon_mrgrThanks guys!! I'm gonna go check them out!! Do you all think T5's or T8's are better? Sorry for all the Q's, I'm still a noob, lol. I've been lurking around the forum for a couple months now but I still feel so overwelmed about lighting!


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

I light my 29g with 3 24W CF daylight bulbs. I used 3 architect lamps to hold the bulbs over the tank. Total cost was around $50.


----------



## S&KGray (Nov 12, 2008)

candice&jeff said:


> Do you all think T5's or T8's are better?


T5's are thinner and put out more lumens per watt.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

The Nova Extreme comes in two versions ... freshwater and saltwater. Here is the 30" freshwater version: http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...ef-USD-18360##0##h&query=nova&hits=12&offset=

If it was my aquarium, I might choose the Freshwater Nova Extreme, but you may need to dose Excel as you are planning or even supplementing CO2. Current's fixtures are designed better than Coralife's IMO.

Please keep in mind that the Nova fixture uses 24" 24w T5HO bulbs and the Coralife fixture uses 30" 18w T5NO bulbs. The Coralife fixture might give you better coverage across the whole length of the aquarium, but not as intense lighting.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The coralife fixture will give you the best bang for the buck, imo. It is surprisingly bright and I loved the color of the light with their 10000k and 6500k bulb combo. Very sleek too.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok awsome!! I don't know what I would do without you all. :icon_smil So my next question is; It's going to be a month or two before we can buy a new light fixture, so if I was to move the plants over would to the 29 gallon do you all think they would do ok under the stock lighting until we are able to upgrade? Or do you all think we should just leave them in the 10 gallon? (10 gallon has 2x14watt daylight compact floresent bulbs in it)

Thanks again!!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The stems would surely suffer, im not sure they could bounce back. If you have an extra desk lamp or two sitting around get a couple 20w spiral pc's and put them over it with the stock light.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

bsmith782 said:


> The stems would surely suffer, im not sure they could bounce back. If you have an extra desk lamp or two sitting around get a couple 20w spiral pc's and put them over it with the stock light.


 
Thanks!! I do have a cople extra desk lamps sitting around somewhere, lol. I'll add them to the tank. I was really hoping to get the plants in there while the tank cycles. That way the plants can get a little more established before we stock it with fish.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Left C said:


> People have reported that they like the Coralife 30" 2x18w T5HO freshwater fixture for growing most of the plants similar to yours. Ludwigia Arcuata might be a problem though. It likes a little more lighting.
> http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsC...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


I went from 1 of these to two, now have three. After buying two, it didn't make sence for me to pay a bunch of money to get a new fixture. I love them.

Coarlife also makes a 65 watt PC light as well as 130. They have marine ones of the same wattage but get the planted obviously so you don't need to buy an extra bulb. 

I would probably go with the 65 with coarlife (I am happy with them) for a bit over $90 total unless you want to go higher.


----------

